# Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute



## BIOMM (29. November 2011)

Hi

Ich habe mir diesen Monat mal wieder eine Angelzeitschrift gekauft (Fisch&Fang). In der wird behauptet das der Zander die Fische mit der Schwanzflosse zuerst schluckt. Ich bin bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt davon ausgegangen das der Zander, genau wie der Hecht seine Beute mit dem Kopf vorran schluckt.
Dies war für mich auch logisch wegen der Schuppen und evtl Stacheln bei Barschen. 
Was sagen die Profis dazu?


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



BIOMM schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich habe mir diesen Monat mal wieder eine* Angelzeitschrift* gekauft *(Fisch&Fang*). In der wird behauptet das der Zander die Fische mit der Schwanzflosse zuerst schluckt. Ich bin bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt davon ausgegangen das der Zander, genau wie der Hecht seine Beute mit dem Kopf vorran schluckt.
> Dies war für mich auch logisch wegen der Schuppen und evtl Stacheln bei Barschen.
> Was sagen die Profis dazu?


 


Nun,dann mußt du nur noch die Zander überzeugen,das genau so zu sehen.


----------



## BIOMM (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

War das nun eine Zustimmung für den Beitrag in der Zeitschrift?


----------



## Knispel (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Über solche elementare Fragen hab ich mir in den letzten 52 Jahren meines Anglerlebens noch nie Gedanken gemacht und trotzdem "einige" Fische dieser Art gefangen ...
ich schätze einmal dem Zander ist das Sch....egal. Kommt m.E. immer auf die Ködergröße an.


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



BIOMM schrieb:


> War das nun eine Zustimmung für den Beitrag in der Zeitschrift?


 

Meiner Erfahrung nach,*nein*. :m


----------



## zanderzone (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Fakt ist, der Zander nimmt den Köder von hinten! Ich denke nicht das er ihn dreht, so wie der Hecht, der von unten kommt! 
Der Zander hämmert sich das Ding so weg! 
So wie in der zeitung ist es richtig.. Meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## u-see fischer (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Ob der Zander den Köder immer von hinten nimmt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Neulich beim Zanderangeln mit Gufi kommte ich eine Zanderattake auf meinen Gufi sehen, der Zander kam von schräg-unten und hat den Gufi seitlich attakiert.

Als das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch noch erlaubt war, habe ich viele Zander auf Köderfisch gefangen. Manche hatten meinen Köderfisch mit der Schwanzflosse voran, andere mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt. Ich denke daher, der Zander nimmt den Fisch so wie er in schlucken kann.


----------



## BIOMM (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

hmm. Man merkt das es auch ein Thema ist bei dem die Meinungen auseinander gehen. 
Wir fangen unsere Zander jetzt schon immer so, das wir den Hacken Richtung Schwanz zeigen lassen. Wir hatten schon viele Fehlbisse aber auch schon viele schöne Zander.


----------



## BIOMM (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

bei diesem video sieht man einen Zander fressen. Allerdings im Aquarium. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj9u4_3c2d8
Da frisst er die Fische auch mit dem Schwanz zuerst.


----------



## pike-81 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Unabhängig von der Zielfischart, ist das wohl von der Beutegröße abhängig. Außerdem sollte der moderne Angler eh nicht mit dem Anhieb warten, bis der Raubfisch zu schlucken beginnt. Bei einem möglichst unauffälligen System mit mehreren Haken, ist die Schluckrichtung dann wohl auch egal...
Petri


----------



## BIOMM (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Da hast du wohl recht!!!
Beim Zander ist es halt immer so ne Sache mit mehreren Hacken. Denke das ich mir ne Montage überlegen werde, mit der es egal  ist wie er frisst.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



> Unabhängig von der Zielfischart, ist das wohl von der Beutegröße abhängig. Außerdem sollte der moderne Angler eh nicht mit dem Anhieb warten, bis der Raubfisch zu schlucken beginnt.


So siehts aus!
Zudem wird es nicht nur von der Beutegröße abhängig sein, wie herum der Zander seinen Futterfisch nimmt, sondern sicherlich auch von der Fischart.Wenn es darum geht einen Barsch, oder etwa einen Artgenossen zu fressen, bin ich überzeugt, dass dieser entsprechend gedreht werden muss, damit das Verschlucken überhaupt funktionieren kann!
Bei einem relativ kleinen Weißfisch mag dass auch ohne diesen zu drehen
funktionieren.

Taxidermist


----------



## Alex.k (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Hier mal ein Video vom Kollegen : http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2620846/Wie_fressen_Zander

Ich möchte meine Erfahrung geben: Man soll unterscheiden zwischen Fressen und zu Schnappen. Ich konnte oft beobachten, was ja auch bekannt ist, dass die Zander in erster Linie von Hinten die Beute einsaugen oder von der Seite. Danach wird der Fisch gedreht, nachdem nun einige Zeit vergangen ist, anscheinend spüren die wann das Herz nicht mehr schlägt. Denn wenn auch ich schon gedacht habe die Beute ist tot, hat der Zander es immer noch im Maul gehabt, bis er diese gedreht hat.

Die Erfahrung und die Beobachtung zeigt das die Zander die Beute überholen und von der Seite beobachten bevor sie zu Schnappen, dabei entscheidet sich, ob der Fisch weiter schwimmt oder stehen bleibt- seitlicher Angriff oder auf Schwanzbereich.


----------



## kati48268 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



BIOMM schrieb:


> bei diesem video sieht man einen Zander fressen. Allerdings im Aquarium.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj9u4_3c2d8
> Da frisst er die Fische auch mit dem Schwanz zuerst.



Interessante Aufnahme!
Dass Zander kleine KöFis von hinten fressen war mit bekannt, hatte ich selbst schon gesehen. Hab aber vermutet, dass sie es mit Dicken wohl andersherum machen.
Fängt man mit KöFis, ist es nach dem Drill kaum noch zu erkennen, wie er ihn genommen hatte.
Im Video pfeift sich der Zander den großen Fisch aber auch von hinten rein (06:40 bis 11:00).


----------



## boot (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



BIOMM schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> (Fisch&Fang). In der wird behauptet das der Zander die Fische mit der Schwanzflosse zuerst schluckt.
> 
> Also wenn ich auf Zander gefischt habe hatte der Zander seine Beute immer im Maul und nicht im Schwanz,


----------



## boot (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Nein Spass bei seite,da ich ja schon so einige Zander gefangen habe habe ich bemerkt das einige Zander ihren Köfi mit dem Schwanz zuerst geschluckt haben, und andere Zander schluckten ihren Köfi vom Kopf an.


----------



## börnie (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an und ich bin mir sicher, dass man nicht verlässlich sagen kann wie der Zander die Beute nimmt. 

Vom angeln mit Kunstködern etwas abzuleiten, halte ich dabei für falsch. 
Viele Künstköder werden aus Bissreizen heraus attackiert. Um es mal platt auszudrücken: Er greift an, weil ihm das Ding auf die Nerven geht. Weil es ihn dazu provoziert. Das hat oft mit Nahrungsaufnahme nichts zu tun.

Beim (stationären) Angeln mit Natürködern greift ein Zander nahezu immer an, weil ihn Fressreize dazu treiben. 
Seine Nahrung bekommt er in der Natur nicht geschenkt und daher kommen die Angriffe mal von unten , oben ..hinten oder vorne. Je nachdem wie sich die Gelegenheit gerade bietet.

Was danach kommt ist sind "Schluckversuche". 
Hier funktioniert der Zander anders als viele andere Räuber. 
Hecht & Co. schlucken ihre Beute (sofern es Fische sind) nahezu immer mit dem Kopf voran. Dieses Verhalten ist bei Ihnen gentechnisch verankert.
Der Zander funktioniert anders und er versucht erstmal den Fisch so zu schlucken wie er ihn erfasst hat. 
Funktioniert das nicht (z.B. Kaulbarsche, Fischgröße etc.), "pustet" er ihn aus. 
Ist das "Opfer" noch lebendig, saugt er ihn relativ schnell wieder ein um nochmal zu versuchen ihn zu schlucken. Das kann dabei nochmal von der "falschen Seite" (also mit dem Schwanz zuerst) passieren, oder aber auch mit dem Kopf zuerst. Das Ganze wiederholt sich unter Umständen X-mal.

Ist das "Opfer" schon tot (für uns Angler interessant) oder bewegt sich nicht mehr, steht der Zander oft längere Zeit vor seiner unbeweglichen Beute. 
Saugt ein, pustet aus..saugt ein usw usw.. 
Irgendwann liegt der Fisch trotz seiner Stacheln oder der üppigen Größe richtig im Maul und kann runtergewürgt werden. Das kann bei kleineren Fischen mit dem Schwanz zuerst sein...aber bei größeren Fischen oder "unbequemen" Barschen ist es fast immer mit dem Kopf zuerst.

In diesem Verhalten liegt meiner Meinung auch der Grund, warum viele Angler beim gezielten Köfi-Zanderangeln häufig  Fehlbisse haben und von übermäßig vorsichtigen Zandern und vielen Fehlbissen berichten.  

Gruss
Börnie


----------



## BIOMM (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Interessante Antwort börnie. Darf ich fragen woher du die Information hast? Oder sind dies einfach deine Erfahrungen die du beim Angeln gemacht hast?


----------



## börnie (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Hallo BIOMM,

beides.....

Zum einen fische ich seit mehr als 30 Jahren regelmäßig auf diese Kollegen. Weil sie so herrlich pieksen . Allerdings selten mit Kunstködern.

Aber viel interessanter sind die Zander, die ich vor vielen Jahren als "Haustiere" gehalten habe.
Tja, so war das numal....
Andere haben sich ´nen Goldhamster oder ´n Zierkaninchen gehalten...oder Goooooldfische...ich hatte es mehr mit Aalen und Zandern.

Ich habe ihnen ständig in dem ausrangierten und von mir zweckentfremdetem Schwimmteich (meiner Eltern) beim Fressen zugesehen. Total spannend...

Viele Grüße
Börnie


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



börnie schrieb:


> In diesem Verhalten liegt meiner Meinung auch der Grund, warum viele Angler beim gezielten Köfi-Zanderangeln häufig  Fehlbisse haben und von übermäßig vorsichtigen Zandern und vielen Fehlbissen berichten.



Genau der Meinung bin ich auch. Obwohl ich eigentlich mehr der Kunstköderangler bin, hab ich es eine ganze Weile mit Fischfetzen auf Zander versucht und hatte NICHT EINEN vorsichtigen Fehlbiss, sondern hammerharte Bisse wie von kleinen Barschen auf Wurm. Allerdings waren es viele kleine Zander. Versuche mit ganzen Fischen ergaben ein einziges Gezuppel, zitternde Posen und Fehlbisse...was genau dem von Börnie beschriebenen Verhalten entspricht.

Letztlich schluckt ein Zander, wenn er die Beute runterbekommt. Wie rum ist ihm egal.


----------



## Snoopy (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Der Dietmar Isaiasch sagt, dass Zander immer mit dem Kopf voran ihre Beute verschlingen...


Siehe hier: http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips-tv/raubfischangeln/die-sache-hat-nen-haken-2804.html


----------



## serge7 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Ich angel jetzt auch schon 25 Jahre. Bislang haben ausnahmslos ALLE Zander, die ich auf Köfi fing, diesen mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt.

Insofern sage ich, daß die Aussage von Domeyer (F&F), der Zander würde IMMER mit dem Schwanz zuerst schlucken, absoluter Blödsinn ist!


----------



## kati48268 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Wie siehst du das denn _nach_ dem Drill?
(Nicht, dass man das gar nicht feststellen kann, aber doch wohl nicht in _allen_ Fällen)
In den Videos, siehst du, dass die Burschen den (auch) rückwärts schlucken.
Es scheint so, dass es kein 100% so oder so gibt, somit die Wörter "alle" und "immer" fehl am Platz wären.


----------



## Wolf-Dieter (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Also früher, wo es noch genug Zander gab, da haben die auf alle Varianten gebissen, egal ob über Kopf, im Rücken, oder als Fetzen.
Selber habe ich immer einen einfachen Haken mit Lippköderung bevorzugt.
 Ich glaube heute ist das alles nur noch Glücksache. Es gibt zu wenige, durch Überfischung und der Rest ist vorsichtig.
Meine letzen in diesem Jahr, habe ich mit einem billigen, Meeresforellen Blinker auf unserem Binnensee gefangen.
Wollte eigentlich nur mal schauen, wie die so laufen. ( 3 Stück 3,50 €, im Ramschladen um die Ecke)
Mal sehen was sie das nächste mal wollen. Immer etwas probieren, dann ist es nicht so langweilig.|wavey::vik:


----------



## serge7 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wie siehst du das denn _nach_ dem Drill?
> (Nicht, dass man das gar nicht feststellen kann, aber doch wohl nicht in _allen_ Fällen)
> In den Videos, siehst du, dass die Burschen den (auch) rückwärts schlucken.
> Es scheint so, dass es kein 100% so oder so gibt, somit die Wörter "alle" und "immer" fehl am Platz wären.



Ich kann für mich "IMMER" behaupten weil es meine eigene Erfahrung ist. Durch aufziehen der Köfis und dem Haken direkt hinter dem Kopf und der Tatsache, daß ich die Köfis wieder mit einer Lösezange aus Schlund, Magen herausziehe kann ich zu 100 % sagen, daß ALLE meine gefangenen Zander mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt haben. Wie gesagt, MEINE. Ob nun Zander auch andersrum schlucken kann ich nicht zu 100 % allgemeingültig sagen aber meine umfangreichen Erfahrungen könnten das doch mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vermuten lassen. Zudem ergeben Gespräche mit mir bekannten, sehr erfolgreichen Petrijüngern 100 %ig das selbe Bild.

Und da fiel mir Domeyer sehr negativ auf, weil er behauptete, der Zander würde IMMER "von hinten" schlucken. Was ich wie gesagt für Quark halte...

Fazit: Ich kann nicht 100 % versichern, daß Zander immer "von vorne" schlucken, da ich ja nicht alle Zander eines Gewässers fange und ich nicht weiß was die Fische unter Wasser machen wenn ich sie grad nicht fange... Aber die Indizien deuten darauf hin...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



serge7 schrieb:


> ... Durch aufziehen der Köfis und dem Haken direkt hinter dem Kopf und der Tatsache, ...


Genau das meinte ich, Serge.
Selbst wenn der Fisch ihn rückwärts schlucken wollte, zeigt der Hakenschenkel und die Schwanzflosse _nach_ dem Drill natürlich in Richtung Maul, weil der Zug von dort kam.


----------



## serge7 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich, Serge.
> Selbst wenn der Fisch ihn rückwärts schlucken wollte, zeigt der Hakenschenkel und die Schwanzflosse _nach_ dem Drill natürlich in Richtung Maul, weil der Zug von dort kam.


 
Nein.

Denn dann wären folgendes Szenario wahrscheinlich:

Der Haken würde nicht greifen, denn er würde viel zu weit oben und "falsch herum" sitzen. Der Haken würde also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht in Schlund oder Magen sitzen und wenn doch, dann wäre der Köfi sehr stark zerstört durch das "rausreissen" (was er aber nicht ist) und zudem würde der Haken in Schlund oder Magen "verdreht" drinstecken nach dem Drill, weil sich nach Deiner Theorie ja der Haken dreht (was er aber nicht tut). Der Haken kann sich garnicht drehen, da er fest aufgezogen ist...


----------



## mcl (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

In dem ersten YT Vidoe was gepostet wurde frisst der Zander die Fische Schwanz voran. Wenn man aber des andere Video von dem YTber anschaut( er hat nur 3) sieht man das beschriebene Verhalten samt einsaugen ausspucken wieder einsaugen.


----------



## IngoSuntken (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Also hier muss ich einfach auch ein Statement abgeben. ALLE Zander der letzten 20 Jahre, die ich auf Köfi fing, hatten den Köfi mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt. Und es waren seeeehr viele Zander.

Würde ein Zander einen größeren Köderfisch, nehmen wir mal an, ein Rotauge von 15cm mit dem Schwanz voran schlucken, so würden sich doch die Flossenstrahlen der Schwanzflosse, Rückenflosse, Brustflossen in der Speiseröhre des Zanders spreizen und damit das Herunterschlucken sperren/extremst erschweren. Noch schlimmer würde dies bei einem Barsch wirken, der von einem Zander geschluckt wird.

Wird ein Köderfisch aber mit dem Kopf voran geschluckt, so legen sich alle Flossen des Köfis an und dieser gleitet wunderschön mit dem Kopf vorweg durch die Speiseröhre. 

Ich frage mich, wie ein Zander einen Köderfisch mit dem Schwanz zuerst schlucken kann, wenn sich die Schwanzflosse beim Eintritt in die Speiseröhre aufstellt und sich in der Speiseröhre sperrt!?


----------



## Steph75 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

mmhm... Interessante Diskussion... Ich kann zwar auch nicht sicher sagen was nun richtig oder falsch ist, konnte allerdings in der Vergangenheit häufiger feststellen, das gerade kleine Köfis die für Aale bestimmt waren, sehr wohl häufig mit dem Schwanz vorran genommen wurden. Große Köfis die gezielt zum Zanderangeln verwendet wurden, wurden IMMER mit dem Kopf vorran gefressen. Ich kann mir das eigentlich nur so erklären das der Zander wenn er seine Beute einsaugt er die kleineren Beutefische einfach so herunterwürgt wie er sie gerade zu packen bekommt. Wer häufig mit Kunstködern fischt, wird auch festellen das der Gufi auch niemals immer in der gleichen Richtung im Maul hängt. Auch nicht wenn der Gufi schon fast im Schlund sitzt. Also warum sollte er so eine Beute wieder ausspucken, wenn sie doch schon fast geschluckt ist? Bei größerer Beute sieht es da sicherlich anders aus. Diese muß er dann wahrscheinlich drehen um sie richtig schlucken zu können....


----------



## serge7 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



Steph75 schrieb:


> mmhm... Interessante Diskussion... Ich kann zwar auch nicht sicher sagen was nun richtig oder falsch ist, konnte allerdings in der Vergangenheit häufiger feststellen, *das gerade kleine Köfis die für Aale bestimmt waren, sehr wohl häufig mit dem Schwanz vorran genommen wurden. Große Köfis die gezielt zum Zanderangeln verwendet wurden, wurden IMMER mit dem Kopf vorran gefressen.* Ich kann mir das eigentlich nur so erklären das der Zander wenn er seine Beute einsaugt er die kleineren Beutefische einfach so herunterwürgt wie er sie gerade zu packen bekommt. Wer häufig mit Kunstködern fischt, wird auch festellen das der Gufi auch niemals immer in der gleichen Richtung im Maul hängt. Auch nicht wenn der Gufi schon fast im Schlund sitzt. Also warum sollte er so eine Beute wieder ausspucken, wenn sie doch schon fast geschluckt ist? Bei größerer Beute sieht es da sicherlich anders aus. Diese muß er dann wahrscheinlich drehen um sie richtig schlucken zu können....



Das ist insgeheim auch meine Vermutung. Denn das würde meine und auch Ingo's Erfahrungen stützen (denn wenn ich mit Köfi auf Zander angel dann sind es ordentliche Größen, die ich dann an den Haken hänge) aber auch die Aufnahmen aus dem Aquarium nicht ad absurdum führen. Denn dort werden sehr kleine und schlanke Köfis verfüttert. Evtl. wird es dann auch eine "Grenzgröße" geben, bis zu welcher der Zander den Fisch rückwärts schlucken kann....Funktioniert es nicht, müsste er ihn dann drehen...Was bei größeren Köfis zu 100 % der Fall ist!

Und darum ging es ja auch bei Domeyer, der behauptete Zander würden IMMER rückwärts schlucken. Und damit auch die (falsche) Theorie, den Haken zu setzen. Was ich nach wie vor verneine....


----------



## IngoSuntken (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

@ serge 7: Da gehe ich voll mit. Da auch ich nicht mit kleinen Köderfischen auf Zander fische, sondern Größen von 15cm bis deutlich über 20cm verwende, kenne ich nur diese Erfahrungen. Bei Brut oder Mini-Köfis kann ich es mir auch vorstellen, dass diese mit dem Schwanz zuerst geschluckt werden.

Betrachte ich allein die vergangenen Wochen, so fingen wir sehr viele Zander auf Rotaugen von 20cm oder deutlich darüber. 
Woher nach wie vor die Meinung kommt, zum Zanderfang müssten fingerlange Köderfische eingesetzt werden, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.


----------



## serge7 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*



IngoSuntken schrieb:


> @ serge 7: Da gehe ich voll mit. Da auch ich nicht mit kleinen Köderfischen auf Zander fische, sondern Größen von 15cm bis deutlich über 20cm verwende, kenne ich nur diese Erfahrungen. Bei Brut oder Mini-Köfis kann ich es mir auch vorstellen, dass diese mit dem Schwanz zuerst geschluckt werden.
> 
> Betrachte ich allein die vergangenen Wochen, so fingen wir sehr viele Zander auf Rotaugen von 20cm oder deutlich darüber.
> Woher nach wie vor die Meinung kommt, zum Zanderfang müssten fingerlange Köderfische eingesetzt werden, ist mir bis heute schleierhaft.


 
...zumal ich in einigen Gewässern aufgrund des Vorkommens hauptsächlich Güstern in derselben Länge einsetze, die ja bekanntlich hochrückiger sind als Rotaugen und auch von einem 50er Zander ohne Probleme weggehauen werden...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wie frisst der Zander denn nun seine Beute*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man sich mit der Theorie auseinandere setzten sollte und sich ein paa Gedanken machen sollte wie was wo warum usw..... Wenn man all diese Fragen beatworten kann, dann denke oder besser gesagt weis ich, dass man deutlich mehr fangen kann, als wenn man diese Fragen nicht beantworten kann. Durch beobachtung der Bisswunden am Gummifisch kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, dass der Zander den Köder Mit dem Kopf zu erst frisst. Eine weitere Erklärung wäre, dass wenn er ihn mit dem Kopf zu erst frisst (in dem Moment hängt die Schnur ausm Maul) und wir daraufhin anschlagen der Köder sich durch das Anschlagen im Maul dreht ein Stück wieder aus dem Maul rausrutsch und sich dann im Maulwinkel oder im Gaumen (wie auch immer) verhakt!


----------

